# Comment activer la charge de la batterie quand on se branche



## wayne (9 Août 2010)

Quand je branche monipad au mac pour la synchronise, il est écrit sur l'écran de l'ipad: pas de chargement en cours. 
Est-il possible de faire activer cette recharge quand on est connecté a iTunes?


----------



## sanakro (9 Août 2010)

La charge ne se fait pas via USB tout simplement parcequ'il n'y a pas assez de "jus" il me semble.
La recharge ne peut donc se faire que par prise électrique avec l'adaptateur qui va bien. Les USB maintiennent (au mieux) la charge, contrairement à l'iPhone ou l'iPod qui eux, se chargent directement sur les ordis


----------



## akik26 (10 Août 2010)

Par contre est il possible de recharger son Ipad sur son Imac en usb? J'avais entendu que ça dépendant de la puissance électrique du mac...


----------



## kisco (10 Août 2010)

akik26 a dit:


> Par contre est il possible de recharger son Ipad sur son Imac en usb? J'avais entendu que ça dépendant de la puissance électrique du mac...



Oui en effet cela dépend de ton port USB.
Sur les macs récents certains ports USB sont assez puissants pour recharger l'iPad.


----------



## ET80 (10 Août 2010)

Cela ne dépend pas aussi de la carte mère? En effet je croit me souvenir que certains constructeurs (MSI, Asus, ...) ont mis a jour leurs pilotes pour que leurs cartes mères reconnaissent et délivrent la puissance demandée l'iPad.


----------



## sanakro (11 Août 2010)

MEA CULPA
il semblerait en effet que la charge par USB soit possible : je viens de tester ça sur mon macbook

-MB en veille, iPad connecté en USB, il m'indique "aucune recharge en cours". Je lance SYSTEM, il m'indique 3h24 restante pour la charge.

-MB actif, iPad connecté en USB, il me met l'icone de charge, le reste est identique.

Voilà, la charge via USB est donc possible


----------



## arbaot (11 Août 2010)

Manuel en pdf pour l'iPad P26



> Important : La batterie de liPad peut se décharger au lieu de se recharger si liPad est connecté à un PC, à un ordinateur éteint, en mode veille ou en mode de suspension dactivité, à un concentrateur USB ou au port USB dun clavier.



La page du support  : http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/ipad.html



> Utilisez régulièrement votre iPad.
> Pour obtenir un compte-rendu exact de l'état de charge de la batterie, veillez à effectuer au moins *un cycle de charge complet par mois* (en chargeant la batterie à 100 %, puis en la laissant se vider intégralement).


----------



## M.G. (11 Août 2010)

Si l'iPad est connecté en USB sur un MacBook récent (ceux qui peuvent booter en USB2 sur un disque externe non alimenté), il se recharge via le port USB du Mac. Lentement, certes mais ça m'a suffi depuis un mois. Malgré un vol en avion de près de six heures au cours desquelles je n'ai cessé de visionner des films Ou de jouer (honte).

Je prends note cependant du conseil d'Apple de procéder à une Décharge/Recharge complète une fois par mois. Merci.


----------



## MacSedik (11 Août 2010)

sinon j'avais une remarque aussi : quand je recharge mon iPad et quand il atteint les 96-97% de charge l'icône de la batterie montre le signal de la charge complète... est-ce un bug qui est présent chez certains ou pas? l'indicateur atteint les 100% comme même mais c'est bizarre.


----------



## sanakro (11 Août 2010)

C'est en ça que l'indication numérique est intéressante : l'image reste indicative, et on ne peut pas voir les pourcentages s'agréger au fur et à mesure. (selon moi)


----------



## wayne (12 Août 2010)

M.G. a dit:


> Si l'iPad est connecté en USB sur un MacBook récent (ceux qui peuvent booter en USB2 sur un disque externe non alimenté), il se recharge via le port USB du Mac. Lentement, certes mais ça m'a suffi depuis un mois. Malgré un vol en avion de près de six heures au cours desquelles je n'ai cessé de visionner des films Ou de jouer (honte).
> 
> Je prends note cependant du conseil d'Apple de procéder à une Décharge/Recharge complète une fois par mois. Merci.



Un conseillé Apple m'a pourtant dit ( Apple store du l ouvre) qu'aucune manip de ce genre n'était utile pour la préservation de la batterie


----------



## sanakro (12 Août 2010)

Non, il a sûrement voulu dire qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de le faire systématiquement à chaque recharge je pense (;


----------



## arbaot (12 Août 2010)

> Pour obtenir un *compte-rendu exact *de l'état de charge de la batterie



chaque mots à son importance


----------

